# incubator hit 105 aaacckkkk



## rxkeith (Apr 13, 2009)

i just put some eggs in the incubator after my temp was adjusted over 3 days
yesterday around 3pm. when i checked eight hours later when going to bed, the temp was 105. should i start over with new eggs or do you think these eggs are still ok. or wait a few days, and check an egg.

what i think happened is i didn't have the egg turner plugged in when i was adjusting the temp over the 3 day period, and when i plugged it in after putting
the eggs in, the motor must be generating some heat. when i checked this morning, the temp was ok.



keith


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

Are they chicken eggs? I would wait a few days, candle and see. Mine spiked to 109 last week but it looks like a few survived it. I hope. I had a load o turkey eggs in mine!


----------



## rxkeith (Apr 13, 2009)

yes, they are chicken eggs.


keith


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

why are they spiking in temp? keep away from windows?


----------



## Agriculture (Jun 8, 2015)

The thermostat should not allow the heater to come on if the temperature is above the set point, no matter if the source of the heat is connected to it or not. The only way that the turner motor could generate that much heat is if it is burning up, in which case by now it has either stopped working or you have had a fire.

It sounds like a warning sign that your switch is going. If you don't replace it regularly I would do so ASAP. The next spike might be permanent.


----------



## rxkeith (Apr 13, 2009)

the incubator is in an upstairs bathroom with no window. pretty stable temp.

agriculture, 
makes sense what you said. no fire, turner is still working. i should have thought that one out a little further. one possible is that the temperature knob 
might have been jostled while removing the lid. i dunno. no problem before or since. the temp has been rock steady since yesterday evening.

i am still wondering if 105 degree temp for no more than 8 hours, perhaps less on the first day of incubation is enough to kill the egg. an internet search has been inconclusive.

i appreciate you all looking in



keith


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

Agriculture said:


> The thermostat should not allow the heater to come on if the temperature is above the set point, no matter if the source of the heat is connected to it or not. The only way that the turner motor could generate that much heat is if it is burning up, in which case by now it has either stopped working or you have had a fire.
> 
> It sounds like a warning sign that your switch is going. If you don't replace it regularly I would do so ASAP. The next spike might be permanent.


I disagree. I had a thunderstorm around the time my temp spike happened and had to adjust for temp during the storm. I just didn't happen to be home right when it cleared up again so lost a lot of eggs to temp spike.

Please look up the effects of barometeic pressure changes in tabletop style incubators, particularly the models which use the old style wafer. Please, see the links.
https://books.google.com/books?id=P...rs chicken barometric pressure change&f=false

http://m.ps.oxfordjournals.org/content/26/2/209.abstract

Feel free to get back to me if you require more literature on this subject.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

ShannonR said:


> I disagree. I had a thunderstorm around the time my temp spike happened and had to adjust for temp during the storm. I just didn't happen to be home right when it cleared up again so lost a lot of eggs to temp spike.


 Why did you have to re-adjust for a thunderstorm??


----------



## Agriculture (Jun 8, 2015)

Fire-Man said:


> Why did you have to re-adjust for a thunderstorm??


Same reason people use DE, clove oil, vinegar "with the mother" and eye of newt.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

My incubator fluctuates with room temperature. These past few evenings the outside temperature has dropped, and so did the temp in the house, so of course the incubator temps dropped too. I deal with it by covering it with a couple of towels at night, and removing them during the day. It also will fluctuate temps if the vent blows directly on it, so I put something to block the vent while the incubator is there.

I haven't had any big spikes, and mine normally dips lower than the set "normal" temperature. I don't really have a place in my house that I could put it that's totally away from every vent, every window, etc.


----------



## thericeguy (Jan 3, 2016)

I have zero incubator experience, but was once a licenced HVAC tech and know one or two things about climate control. These devices must be absolute crap if you cannot hold this microclimate to less than .5 degree fluctuation. A playmate cooler sounds more stable. I think I would build my own control system before buying something I had to throw towels over.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

Agriculture said:


> Same reason people use DE, clove oil, vinegar "with the mother" and eye of newt.


So Agriculture, I did not ask you about adjusting your incubator, but being you answered----what you are saying is people have to use DE, clove oil, vinegar "with the mother" and eye of newt when there is a Thunder storm?? If Not--how is your answer related to my question?

I do not have to adjust my incubators or hatchers for a thunderstorm so your answer just seems like a smart crack----again!


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

MDKatie said:


> My incubator fluctuates with room temperature. These past few evenings the outside temperature has dropped, and so did the temp in the house, so of course the incubator temps dropped too. I deal with it by covering it with a couple of towels at night, and removing them during the day. It also will fluctuate temps if the vent blows directly on it, so I put something to block the vent while the incubator is there.
> 
> I haven't had any big spikes, and mine normally dips lower than the set "normal" temperature. I don't really have a place in my house that I could put it that's totally away from every vent, every window, etc.


 MDKatie, you got to do what you got to do. Are you using a Styrofoam incubator? Does it have the little knob/red light type thermostat?


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Fire-Man said:


> MDKatie, you got to do what you got to do. Are you using a Styrofoam incubator? Does it have the little knob/red light type thermostat?


Yep, it's the el cheapo Little Giant one. I did add a computer fan though, and I have an egg turner. I just saw they've updated their incubators and they have digital thermostats now it looks like. I'm trying to decide if it's worth the hassle keeping mine, or if I should upgrade. I think I'll keep what I have until it breaks.


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

Fire-Man said:


> Why did you have to re-adjust for a thunderstorm??


The changes in barometeic pressure during storms, ect. Causes the wafer thermostat on my incubator to expand or contract, thus skewing my temps. There is a some literature explaining a little bit more about this in my response to Agriculture's post. It really was helpful reading.

I noticed this user refuses to educate temselves via either their own research or the links I provided in my last post but prefers to call others uneducated, ignorant, ect in other threads. I was just trying to help explain this to her/him but evidently some know everything already.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

ShannonR said:


> The changes in barometeic pressure during storms, ect. Causes the wafer thermostat on my incubator to expand or contract, thus skewing my temps.


 
I like wafer thermostats-----I read some of the info you linked to---I set my hatchers wafer thermostat 18 months ago, moved it from the inside the house(controlled temp) after a few months to a out building---no heating/cooling. Every time I look at the temp inside---it can be 95 outside or 30 outside---it is dead on never had to readjust in getting close 2 years. BUT I have never looked at the temp during a thunderstorm to see if it is off a little. This hatcher with a wafer has hatched over 5700 chicks--most of those during the first 12 months. They hatch on time and its not unusual to get 100% hatch rate---97/98% average. 

So To Sum it up-----I did not know that could happen!!!


----------



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

MDKatie said:


> Yep, it's the el cheapo Little Giant one. I did add a computer fan though, and I have an egg turner. I just saw they've updated their incubators and they have digital thermostats now it looks like. I'm trying to decide if it's worth the hassle keeping mine, or if I should upgrade. I think I'll keep what I have until it breaks.


I had the same issue with a styrofoam incubator. We don't use A/C much in the summer and just regular room temperature fluctuations during the day were enough to affect the temp in the incubator. I sold it and bought some chicks. I really did not want to run a/c to keep the house temperature perfectly stable for 3 weeks.


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

Interestingly enough, I have a little giant incubator with the old style thermostat on it AND one with the newer thermostat. The old style wafer incubator is still far and beyond my favorite though. I seem to get consistently higher hatch rates from the older incubator!

The newer style thermostat seems to be holding temp better during fluctuating house temps but every single time there is a disturbance in the weather I have to go running over to it to check the temps. I really can't explain why with the newer style incubator but this has been an ongoing problem for years, with both incubators.


----------



## Lookin4GoodLife (Oct 14, 2013)

Agriculture said:


> Same reason people use DE, clove oil, vinegar "with the mother" and eye of newt.


Ok, that was just mean, but it did make me giggle. :ashamed:


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

Fire-Man said:


> I like wafer thermostats-----I read some of the info you linked to---I set my hatchers wafer thermostat 18 months ago, moved it from the inside the house(controlled temp) after a few months to a out building---no heating/cooling. Every time I look at the temp inside---it can be 95 outside or 30 outside---it is dead on never had to readjust in getting close 2 years. BUT I have never looked at the temp during a thunderstorm to see if it is off a little. This hatcher with a wafer has hatched over 5700 chicks--most of those during the first 12 months. They hatch on time and its not unusual to get 100% hatch rate---97/98% average.
> 
> So To Sum it up-----I did not know that could happen!!!


You need to send that wafer to NASA so they can study it. I have had wafers that lasted a while without touching anything, but then stop working and go through two or three to find one that would hold.

Temperature fluctuation has a lot to do with insulation. Thus the blanket. A thermometer placed where the thermostat wafer is might give you more consistent readings than a thermometer in other parts of the incubator.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

barnbilder said:


> You need to send that wafer to NASA so they can study it. I have had wafers that lasted a while without touching anything, but then stop working and go through two or three to find one that would hold.


I guess I been lucky on it then, I also have a wafer in a 1950's brooder that belonged to my GM. She bought it in the early 50's, and used it some till the early 80's which is when I borrowed it. She ended up giving it to me later. I used it a few times a year, even on the outside during the winter---had icicles hanging off its quilted cover with toasty chicks inside. Then it went into storage
for a few years, I been using it a lot in the last 2 years. I keep a digital wire type thermometer in it----same wafer, same switch, same heating coil. Guess its a good one too!


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

I had a brooder from about the same era, it did good, heating element finally went in it. I scavenged the wafer and it was one of the longer lasting ones I dealt with in my hatcher. They don't make stuff like they used to, Probably had lead solder in it or something. The last ones I ordered were lucky to see me through a hatching season.


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

Those old metal Brower incubators were workhorses too. I believe I may still have one around somewhere.


----------



## Agriculture (Jun 8, 2015)

thericeguy said:


> I have zero incubator experience, but was once a licenced HVAC tech and know one or two things about climate control. These devices must be absolute crap if you cannot hold this microclimate to less than .5 degree fluctuation. A playmate cooler sounds more stable. I think I would build my own control system before buying something I had to throw towels over.


Right. Some people just don't get the concept of how a thermostat works, and how it just takes time for temperature equalization to occur. I once worked with someone who would turn the thermostat up to 80 when she was cold, or down to 60 when she was hot. No amount of explaining on my part could convince her that the temperature of the air coming out of the vents was always the same, it only stopped coming when the thermostat reached the set point. 

The manufacturers put those notices in the instructions for people who aren't thinking and subject their incubators to excessive conditions like a hot sunny window or a nearby air conditioner, but some people use it as an excuse to blame the machine, the technology or the design, instead of their own actions or abilities.



ShannonR said:


> The newer style thermostat seems to be holding temp better during fluctuating house temps but every single time there is a disturbance in the weather I have to go running over to it to check the temps. I really can't explain why with the newer style incubator but this has been an ongoing problem for years, with both incubators.


There is common denominator, and it is not the machine, the cosmos or some disturbance in the force. Plenty of people have operated wafer type thermostats in incubators for oh about 100 years now, give or take, without having to hover over them and adjust every time the weather changes. Do changes in what I think you mean _barometric_ pressure affect things? Maybe, but only slightly, as in the way eating certain foods might have certain specific health benefits, but even so the change is or should be only slight, uncommon and self correcting after the major change has passed. It should not be enough to require adjustment. If it is, something else is wrong, and/or your machine isn't adjusted properly in the first place.

Fire-man, your reading comprehension needs work---- again.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

Agriculture said:


> Fire-man, your reading comprehension needs work---- again.



Agriculture, I am always Open to Learning, so I will sit back and let you explain why/how my asking this question



Fire-Man said:


> Why did you have to re-adjust for a thunderstorm??


And how this answer of yours has anything to do with my question to Shannon?



Agriculture said:


> Same reason people use DE, clove oil, vinegar "with the mother" and eye of newt.


 
And WHY?? Do you have the need to down/be-little people that might not know as much as others or as much as You feel you know???????


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

Some people need to work on their composition before calling out others on reading comprehension. It is possible to express an opposing view just short of being a complete horse's hiney.


----------



## Alder (Aug 18, 2014)

I've used both the old style with the wafer stat and the new digital ones. Frankly, the old round Brower from the Sears catalog that we used as kids was the most reliable small incubator I've ever used. (wafer thermostat). I think the raw bulk of the thing made temps very stable, as well as the wood absorbing and stabilizing the humidity. Too bad Ma sold it at a rummage sale 30 years ago, cuz wish I still had it.

Anyway - if you are experiencing temp fluctuations with the house and outside temp, you need to replace the thermostat and maybe the heating element. Those fluctuations are not normal. There's a reason they sell parts for these things, and that's because the components tend go bad every few years and they need to be replaced.

I just cleaned up my Genesis Hovabator the other day after hatching 34 broiler-cross chicks in it, and was thinking about how much "chick dust" was in the fan. A lot had to have filtered into the heater and stat. Hatching chicks is a messy business and those parts take a beating.


----------



## rxkeith (Apr 13, 2009)

from what i have learned from metzger farms, 105 degrees isn't good for chicken eggs. i am thinking that is internal temperature. i am hoping that since it happened on the first day of incubation, and the eggs were stored in the basement in the low to mid 50s, that they may still be ok. candling is difficult because they are brown, olive or easter egger, and not so easy to see inside.
i will hope for the best. worst thing is i have to start over.



keith


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

Agriculture said:


> Right. Some people just don't get the concept of how a thermostat works, and how it just takes time for temperature equalization to occur. I once worked with someone who would turn the thermostat up to 80 when she was cold, or down to 60 when she was hot. No amount of explaining on my part could convince her that the temperature of the air coming out of the vents was always the same, it only stopped coming when the thermostat reached the set point.
> 
> The manufacturers put those notices in the instructions for people who aren't thinking and subject their incubators to excessive conditions like a hot sunny window or a nearby air conditioner, but some people use it as an excuse to blame the machine, the technology or the design, instead of their own actions or abilities.
> 
> ...


Agriculture. Please show us pictures of your incubator and how you like to do your hatching. You evidently seem to know a whole lot about incubation, so what are you using to hatch? What are your hatch rates? I am sure all of us here would like to improve our methods so could you please just show us how its done?

If you have something helpful to bring to this table, please do. We are all waiting.


----------



## Agriculture (Jun 8, 2015)

I incubate mostly in a Humidaire 21 and a Roll-X, but sometimes I'll use one of two Hovabators and a Roll-X. I hatch in an old Leahy and in one of two other Hovabators. I have no idea what my hatch rates are, I don't keep track. Either they hatch or they don't, and it varies from year to year, by species, breed and even strain. Chickens and quail are the highest, geese and some pheasants the lowest. How does that information help anyone else to improve their hatches?


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

So you are, in fact, currently running an incubator? What species are you working with now? What is your ambient humidity like during incubation and then coming in closer to hatch? Some people dry hatch you know, so just wondering what you do, personally. 
Pictures of your roll-x incubator would be very cool because I have not even heard of this brand before, I'll bet it's a sweet bator tho!
And yes, believe it or not the info is helpful, you did at least tell us what incubators you feel are superior and that you use yourself. Thank you for this. What is your favorite of your incubators?

Here is a piece of random info I could impart, I know it probably will not help you and you may even disagree but others may be able to take note. That is what this forum is all about, right? Anyway here goes.... I incubate my turkey eggs in the styrofoam incubators (using chicken egg turners) at more like 98 degrees than 99.5. Why? Because the eggs are bigger and sit closer to the heating element, above the level where my thermometer sits. Heat naturally rises to the top of the incubator so those eggs should be hotter than what my thermometer reads. Overall internal temp of the eggs should be more stable if incubated at a slightly lower temp for my particular incubator.

Thanks again.


----------



## Agriculture (Jun 8, 2015)

More correctly it is dry incubate, and I am one of those who does it, for some species, especially large waterfowl. In others it is not the best practice.

You can google for all of the images of a Roll-X you want. Once you get even a little experience in the world of poultry and aviculture maybe you'll run into the name. Just about every poultry supply catalog carries them, so look around a little. They're not a low rent unit, so that may be why they're outside of your league. The Humidaire is by far my favorite, but there are some Petersimes that are equally good. All of mine have their benefits, and all hatch eggs. As I have mentioned several times before, the Hovabators are very useful in some circumstances and are nice little machines for the money. I also have a nice Humidaire 50 that I haven't run much in recent years, but might start building up the numbers again to where I'll start using it again. BTW, my 21 is a double wafer thermostat model. It holds the temperature exactly, day, night, rain, shine, solar flair, El Nino, you name it. Once it is set I have never, ever had to adjust it, even with the crappy wafers that they make today.


----------



## rxkeith (Apr 13, 2009)

y'know,

i came here with a question, hoping for an answer based on other peoples
experience. now, we have a back and forth developing, and responses have nothing to do with the question that was asked. if someone wants to get their nose out of joint, go do it somewhere else please.
if you have direct experience with the question asked, a pertinent response is 
still appreciated.

thank you


keith


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

Original poster, if I were you I would let them go and see what happens. I have seen enough to make me believe that brief temperature swings are not all that hard on eggs. Eggs are designed to insulate the yolk during early development.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Agriculture said:


> Fire-man, your reading comprehension needs work---- again.


Perhaps it is your reading comprehension that needs work. You seem to have missed this point even though it seems people tell you in just about every single thread in which you participate.



barnbilder said:


> It is possible to express an opposing view just short of being a complete horse's hiney.


That means learn how to comment while leaving the condescension out. Although, I'm not sure that's remotely possible for you, Agriculture.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

rxkeith said:


> from what i have learned from metzger farms, 105 degrees isn't good for chicken eggs. i am thinking that is internal temperature. i am hoping that since it happened on the first day of incubation, and the eggs were stored in the basement in the low to mid 50s, that they may still be ok. candling is difficult because they are brown, olive or easter egger, and not so easy to see inside.
> i will hope for the best. worst thing is i have to start over.
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry your thread has got hi-jacked. As far as the 105 degree eggs---there is no way now to know how hot they got in the egg so you have 2 options----run then for a few days then candle to see if they are growing/developing normal or start over. I would give them a chance---in a week you will know and can start over then if needed. Good Luck!

One other thing you have found out---Always get everything running and temp set before adding eggs----everything does include the turner. The turner motor does produce heat---I have to tweek a little when I go into lock-down after taking the turner out or the temp would get a little to low.


----------



## rxkeith (Apr 13, 2009)

i am going to let them go and see what happens. i added a few more eggs less than a day after i put the majority in, so i should get something to hatch.
i generally hatch out only one batch per year, so maybe forgot to have everything running before the eggs went in. that won't happen again. one hen i have tends to go broody in the summer, so no need to use the incubator very often.



keith


----------



## rxkeith (Apr 13, 2009)

i have 13 chicks hatched out from 19 eggs. two other eggs had live chicks, but did not pip. best hatch so far for me.
number 13 was questionable for a bit. i had to help it out of the egg. i know some say you shouldn't, but i like to give them a chance. overnight in the incubator perked it up. its a cute little thing, doing fine now. 
just in case you all were wondering.



keith


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

rxkeith said:


> i have 13 chicks hatched out from 19 eggs. two other eggs had live chicks, but did not pip. best hatch so far for me.
> number 13 was questionable for a bit. i had to help it out of the egg. i know some say you shouldn't, but i like to give them a chance. overnight in the incubator perked it up. its a cute little thing, doing fine now.
> just in case you all were wondering.
> 
> ...


Good, Good! I help Any Chick out the eggs that has pipped/not completely hatched on day 22(chicken eggs)------in other words----in my hatcher I wait till day 22, open for the first time and removed all hatched chicks----help any out that might not have completely hatched, leave those in the hatcher till later in the day the next day if I do not need the hatcher again on that day.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

The important take away here, is that 105 for a short time will not kill hatching eggs. It would probably take 24 hours.


----------

